# لمعة الفازلين لونين ذهبي و فضي وانوااع اخرى مميزة



## مسوقة26 (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







ظل مخملي حريري 48 لون ماركة نيبو 
السعر 40 ريال 








ظل مخملي من ماركة مكياج 48 لون
السعر 40 ريال 










بلاشر مموج 6 الوان ماركة ماكس بيوتي 
السعر 40 ريال 








بلاشر 6 الوان ماركة مكياج
السعر 30 ريال








شنطه انيقه فيها ظل 24 لون مع بلاشر 6 الوان 
السعر 60 ريال 








شنطه انيقه فيها ظل 24 لون مع روج سائل 24 لون 
السعر 70 ريال 


شكل الشنطه من الخارج 












يوجد درجتين ماركة مكياج 
السعر 30 ريال 




كريم اساس ثابت ضد الماء ماركة كلاسيك كلرز
السعر 25 ريال 








لمعة ظل 3 درجات ذهبي وبيج وفضي 
السعر 15 ريال 








لمعة الفازلين لونين ذهبي و فضي 
السعر 25 ريال 




*يساعدعلى إخفاء عيوب الجلد مثل الأوردة الظاهرة و البقع 
و عدم تجانس اللون و يعطيك بشرة صافـــيه للسيقان..
.. و يجعل الساقين تبدو وكأنك لابسة جوارب ..
.. يحتوي على فيتامين ك….ولا يسبب أي حساسية..
.. يجف بسرعة و لا يترك أي بقع على الملابس و يعطي تغطيةمخملية ناعمة للبشرة.​*السعر 50 ريال








كحل جميع الالوان متوفره 
السعر 20 ريال






طقم كحل سائل وجاف مع فراشي الرسم 
السعر 40 ريال 




مسكره لون اسود واخضر وازرق 
السعر 20 ريال








ارواج 6 في 1 
السعر 35 ريال 






قلوس 
السعر 10 ريال 






ارواج ثابته جهتين 
السعر 15 ريال 






ارواج ثابته جهتين 
السعر 15 ريال 

زورو متجر الاميره للاطلاع على المنتجات الجديده 
متجر الأميرة للكماليات النسائية
​يتوفر شحن لجميع انحاء المملكة​
للطلب والاستفسار

*[email protected]*

*0591830184*

*PIN/ 22A893B3 *
​في حال عدم الرد الرجاء ترك رسالة او واتس اب ويتم الرد بكامل التفاصيل​
التوصيل عن طريق المندوب 30 ريال​

​




__________________

لدينا جمله ومفرق
(سوبر سليم الاصلي - حبوب فيااناناس الاصلي- بودرة قناع الذهب- ماسك الذهب -سنفرة الذهب )
باسعار جدا مميزه 0591830184 - PIN/ 22A893B3 الرجال رسائل فقط​


----------

